# Spintech Catback



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

I ordered up a catback system from spintech about three weeks ago. Spintech does not carry stock on a lot of their parts, so most are made when ordered. It took about two and a half weeks to get the exhaust to me from marylandspeed.com. Who I have to add are awesome, they really kept me informed on what was going on with the exhaust and where it was and when I was going to see it. My car is a 06 SAP M6 torrid red/red. It was very easy to put the exhaust on, only took maybe 1.5 hours start to finish. Sounds great looks great. The fit of the system is very good, no rubbing or rattling that you have with a lot of the other systems out there. Overall I am more than happy with Spintech.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I too have the Spintech catback. Sound is simply amazing. Now get a set of headers on there and really hear your car roar. And BTW, Maryland Speed is awesome.


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

what year cars do you guys have? any quality issues? did you go with stainless or the aluminized? where are the mufflers mounted? any pics? thanks for the help.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ZXGTO.com said:


> I ordered up a catback system from spintech about three weeks ago. Spintech does not carry stock on a lot of their parts, so most are made when ordered. It took about two and a half weeks to get the exhaust to me from marylandspeed.com. Who I have to add are awesome, they really kept me informed on what was going on with the exhaust and where it was and when I was going to see it. My car is a 06 SAP M6 torrid red/red. It was very easy to put the exhaust on, only took maybe 1.5 hours start to finish. Sounds great looks great. The fit of the system is very good, no rubbing or rattling that you have with a lot of the other systems out there. Overall I am more than happy with Spintech.


Do you have a sound clip?I'd like to hear it.

I bought the Spintech Super Pro mufflers and H-pipe and had a custom catback installed a couple weeks ago,I love it!!


----------

